# Waiting thread for all my other does.....



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This thread will include all my other expectant mothers who don't belong in the other two threads I started. I think there's close to a dozen. And all are due from Jan 2 -14, maybe a couple later. Lucy, her daughter polly pocket, and Joy have all kidded before but there's about 7 FF in this group too! Way too many FF happening this year for my liking but hope all will be great moms! Here's pics of Tulip (she's extra special), Mary Cameron (another special one) and Lucy (special too cuz she's queen and my oldest girl) and then the herd with Polly Pocket at the front with her tiny Lamancha ears. I love them all!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are these girls all also bred to your black Kiko buck?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Are these girls all also bred to your black Kiko buck?


Yes they are! He's leaving for a new farm tomorrow so hopefully he leaves a nice crop of kids for me!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow! You are going to be very busy! Can't wait to see kids.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That will be a swarm of kids! Best of luck with all of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Udder pics of some of the girls who I think will go first. First pic FF Snowflake has been really round for months already! She's polled too so will she give me a polled doeling?? 
And then Peanut and Mary, both FF, Joy who's an old pro, queen Lucy, and finally her daughter Polly, also kidded multiple times already. Wonder who's going first!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's another polled doe, Peggy. She's a Kiko cross and FF. Polled doelings would be welcomed! Not much udder there yet so maybe she's due later. Definitely a wide load already though!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They all look so good! Hope you get some polled doelings! I can't wait to see what kids will look like!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'm just hoping our weather doesn't get crazy cold and snowy. We have snow and it's around freezing most days but the barn has mostly stayed a few degrees above freezing inside. I always worry about babies in the cold! Wasn't my plan to kid mid winter!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

How is everyone doing? Getting close now!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They're all doing fine, just hangin around. FF Snowflake has a fairly full looking udder but still firm ligs. FF Mary Cameron and Joy also seem really close with soft ligs. And the weather is to be above freezing tomorrow so I'm liking that!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Just took a good look at all my girls breeding date records.....I think most of these will wait till closer to the 14th and after, although I had possibly Jan 6 marked down for Polly, the lamancha x. Here's a pic of 3 of these girls this morning. Mary Cameron, Peanut, and Snowflake.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok I'm curious.  What is behind the name Mary Cameron? 

All of your girls look great!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Goat_Scout said:


> Ok I'm curious.  What is behind the name Mary Cameron?
> 
> All of your girls look great!


It is a bit unusual isn't it?!
I have an elderly widow friend who's name is Mary. She had talked of wanting one of my doelings the other spring so this girl is the one I reserved for her. Well that plan fell thru and I've kept her. Her sire was from Cameron Boers genetics and she's the only doe I have from him. So I was calling her Mary and then added Cameron so I wouldn't forget her sire. She's a quad and polled too! Really excited for her kids! Here she is awhile ago, such a sweetheart!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So ready for babies!! But still nothing I have a couple barn cameras but there's enough blind spots I decided to put Snowflake and my Boer girls into kidding pens tonight where I can definitely see them overnight. I like to leave them with the herd as long as possible but surely they've gotta pop soon now! Snowflake's udder has grown some more but still has ligaments. Can't wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Big surprise! Missy kidded first! She has a very small udder yet and I really thought she might be one of the last to pop! But at chore time tonight she just seemed a little off. As I was back in the house making supper I watched the monitor and within an hour I hear her pushing! Boy came first and needed help to be pulled out. Girl just slid right out after him.








Missy is at least 75% Kiko but has Boer markings. I'm surprised her kids still look Boer too! Boy has darker head. Girl has lighter. Both have nursed and Missy is being attentive as a ff. Now I just hope they'll stay warm enough! We have a crazy wind going on right now with freezing rain....doe code right?! Best time to push out babies!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, they are cute! :inlove: Congrats! Love the lil one screaming, lol.
That's the doe code for ya! They wait until the best(worst) time to kid!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Super cute. The little girl looks like she just said "Hi".


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

We could pretend shes saying hi, but she was actually screaming. Such a noisy little lady!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Adorable kids ! Congratulations!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

So cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

how cute congrats!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Pretty kids.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh how adorable!!! I thought she was yawning lol a huge congrats on beautiful healthy kids!!!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh my they are so stinkin’ cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! They seem to be doing okay this morning although I wonder if Missy has enough milk for two in her small udder. They're nursing well but still seem hungry so maybe I'll supplement with a little extra colostrum. Do you think her udder will still fill better or will I end up with bottle babies?
Oh and I was wrong about Missy being 75% kiko....she's only 50%. Her dad was actually a polled boer with markings very much like this little dark headed boy. I was trying to figure out where his colouring would come from and that makes more sense!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Are either or both polled?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

No they are not polled. Grandfather was but not parents. Do you think Missy's udder will still fill enough to feed two?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Missy should start making more milk. The more they nurse the more she will make. You can supplement but I wouldn’t feed them a lot where they get super full and nurse from her less, basically keep them a tad hungry. If by some chance she doesn’t make enough later on you might get away with just having part time bottle babies, but I have yet to have one that didn’t finally start making enough


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok good. They didn't take a bottle very well at all but did get a bit into them. Hope her milk comes in soon! Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! These are the first kids of 2019 for you right? Or did I miss some action on your Kiko & Boer kidding threads?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes! These are my first kids for 2019. I never thought Missy would be first! I had separated both her and my Boer, Promise, a few weeks ago to make sure they don't get bullied at feeding time. I was concerned they both seemed a little underweight. Maybe that's why Missys udder is small. Sure didn't expect to find her in labour yesterday at chore time. And even then I wasn't convinced she's really in labour. When I heard the sounds of her pushing I knew it must be for real!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

minibarn said:


> Yes! These are my first kids for 2019. I never thought Missy would be first! I had separated both her and my Boer, Promise, a few weeks ago to make sure they don't get bullied at feeding time. I was concerned they both seemed a little underweight. Maybe that's why Missys udder is small. Sure didn't expect to find her in labour yesterday at chore time. And even then I wasn't convinced she's really in labour. When I heard the sounds of her pushing I knew it must be for real!


If she is a bit under weight that is probably why she doesn't have much milk. It sounds like you are on the right track though! Keep them separated and all you can do is try with the bottles. If they are throwing that much of a fit and are not running around screaming their head off they are probably getting enough to eat. I would keep trying for a few days just to be safe and just give Missy some extras


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Missy and her kids are doing well. They've taken to the bottle really well the few times I've offered it so I think they're staying a little hungry. I don't give them much and think they'd like more but I want to give Missy the best chance at getting enough milk in her udder. 
Watching all my other girls closely.....Snowflake here is looking really ripe but still has ligaments.
Mary Cameron has very little ligs left and seems really uncomfortable.
And then there's Peggy who is finally beginning to show her udder a little. Hopefully she'll have enough milk, or maybe she's due later.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would weigh the kids daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. That will help you adjust the amount of milk that you are feeding. Later on as they get older and need more milk is when you are going to have more problems if her milk never fully comes in.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

What do you think? Does this udder look big enough to feed twins? The tall doe, not the short preggo one. Today is day 3. I don't have a scale to weigh the twins accurately. They're nursing well but also still were hungry when I offered small amounts in the bottle again this morning.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Its hard to go off of a udder picture :/ just keep doing what your doing, and watch the kids. A scale would be super handy but if you don’t have one just watch the kids and keep adjusting the amount of milk the best you can. It will get easier once you have other kids and you can see if they are really passing up these two or if they are keeping ahead size wise. Usually though when I help a doe out with kids and she finally makes enough milk that is when they really don’t come to me for milk any more or if they do they won’t take much.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok thanks! I'll keep a close watch


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Surely someone will give up their kids today! There's a number of girls looking so ready to pop! Snowflake and Polly are both acting a little strange this morning....hopefully soon!


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

They are beautiful good luck with the rest! My kidding barn is my garage and if it gets too cold I move them into my family room. Good thing my hubby suggested this as I would have then the discussions would have started. Angel’s pic at the side here is three days after her First freshening last year. She had twin boys.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Polly's udder has tripled in size in the past day or so!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

minibarn said:


> Polly's udder has tripled in size in the past day or so!
> View attachment 143605


Cute! How are the twins doin? Still on mama or did you pull them?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sfgwife said:


> Cute! How are the twins doin? Still on mama or did you pull them?


They are doing well! Both are nursing from mom's small udder and I've been supplementing with a bottle 3 times a day for the boy at least. The girl usually has a full stomach. Because mom is still a little underweight I'm actually selling the boy tomorrow as a bottle kid, and also giving them the blind kid from my Boers thread.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

minibarn said:


> They are doing well! Both are nursing from mom's small udder and I've been supplementing with a bottle 3 times a day for the boy at least. The girl usually has a full stomach. Because mom is still a little underweight I'm actually selling the boy tomorrow as a bottle kid, and also giving them the blind kid from my Boers thread.


Awww i am glad they are all doin well for you! May e they could put a bell on the sighted kid for the blind one to companion to.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Polly's getting ready...she's a great mom and always raises big stocky kids with lamancha ears no matter who she's bred to. Can't wait to see what she has this time!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations, I hope it's an easy delivery!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Another busy day in the barn.....3 more sets of twins! Polly, Mary Cameron and Peanut all kidded this aft and eve. Kids and moms are bonding and nursing well so far. Oh and Mary Cameron's kids I think are polled like her! In that case, the doeling will be staying in the herd.=)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow, six new additions in half a day. Rocking that goat math. (highfive)


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Pictures please.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

minibarn said:


> Another busy day in the barn.....3 more sets of twins! Polly, Mary Cameron and Peanut all kidded this aft and eve. Kids and moms are bonding and nursing well so far. Oh and Mary Cameron's kids I think are polled like her! In that case, the doeling will be staying in the herd.=)


I'll say! Congratulations!(woo)(woo):stork::storkboy::storkgirl:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just saw your thread, Congrats on all of the new babies! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Polly's twins! Polly is half Boer/half Lamancha. Her kids have a Kiko dad. I think they made a nice combination! This is Polly's 3rd freshening and she always has big vigorous kids! After her labouring awhile I decided to check and found both kids trying to come at once. I got the white girl ahead and she pulled right out! Boy with black on face(and shirt ears!) came soon after. Both are doing great.....the little girl seems like a little firecracker! Always bouncing!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Next was Mary Cameron's turn! She's a Boer FF. Textbook kidding and awesome mom! She is polled and her red belted boy and paint girl both are too! So pleased to have another polled doeling!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And then after supper I see Peanut has also decided to release her hostages! She kidded on her own and didn't want any help to get them nursing! She's doing a good job, FF as well. Red boy and black girl!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

All cute! Very interesting ears on Polly's boy.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Dwarf Dad said:


> All cute! Very interesting ears on Polly's boy.


Yes! Polly has elf ears too. I'm amazed that her kids who have always been only 1/4 lamancha, all have the elf ears too, except this bouncy girl now! She's the first kid of Polly's to have regular ears!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

OMG. Cuteness overload.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Guess what? More kids today!! This afternoon Joy kidded a single monster buckling. She's an old pro but this time she needed me to pull while she pushed for this big one! He's so handsome!









And then this evening Snowflake had twins! She's a small FF Kiko cross and these came hard. First needed to be pulled just cuz he was so big for her and then 2nd one, a girl, was coming with only feet, head was twisted way back. I was in to my elbow to get her straightened out. Not fun for her or me! This has been the hardest kidding this season! But mom and kids are all doing just fine together now! Oh and the doeling is polled like her mom.... Yay for me! Only a few more does to go.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations again! Hefty buckling and cute as can be mini-Snowflakes.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Beautiful babies! Congratulations!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

These buck twins are TOUGH! We've been hit with a real deep freeze the past few days and Lucy decides to kid!







It was a difficult delivery at 4:30 Sunday morning. I'd been expecting her to kid the day before already just because she seemed so uncomfortable and udder was full. When I woke up and saw on camera that something's hanging out her backside I headed out. Didn't wait long before reaching in to see whats inside. Kids were stuck and tangled. Thankfully I was able to turn them and get them out. Both were covered in really yellow mucous. (I think I read somewhere that may indicate one or both pooped before being born). They are big robust boys and quickly learned to nurse. It's well below freezing inside the barn so I've been watching them close but they seem okay. They do have a heat lamp. I also read somewhere about putting Vaseline on ears to keep them from frostbite so I did that. Time will tell if it worked. Hopefully the last 2 does will wait a day or so to kid when the weather warms up a little again!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yikes! Glad everything turned out okay. Hopefully the rest of your does wait for milder temperatures! They are so handsome though.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Beautiful kids! I feel for you on the temps. We’ve been in double digits negative for real feel. It’s stinking cold! Good luck on the rest!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...so many beautiful babies! Glad you were able to intervene on the tough deliveries. I love seeing all these cuties!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Glad it went well.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, You and your momma goats have had a tough kidding season. All those precious little ones are so adorable and a lot tougher than I am ...If I was a goat I'd be chasing you to the house to lay by the wood stove or fire place. Burrrrrrr


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Korita said:


> Beautiful kids! I feel for you on the temps. We've been in double digits negative for real feel. It's stinking cold! Good luck on the rest!


Real feel here outside when these kids were born was -31F. Inside the barn was 17.6F. Hopefully tomorrow the barn temp will get up at just freezing or warmer!



GoofyGoat said:


> Wow, You and your momma goats have had a tough kidding season. All those precious little ones are so adorable and a lot tougher than I am ...If I was a goat I'd be chasing you to the house to lay by the wood stove or fire place. Burrrrrrr


My husband says no animals in the house but that morning I was threatening to bring them in if they give any indication they can't handle it out in the barn! They've proved they can handle it just fine!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all adorable!!! Congrats! I have loved reading through and getting caught up with all of the births from this past week 
Yep, yellow yuck on kids good indication hard delivery stress where they pooped in the sack. Watch them for signs of acting off, or a belly ache or scouring -- a sign of e coli and give them spectogard. 

About 5 years ago we experienced our coldest kidding ever. It was unusual extreme cold, -9 with wind chill -35. Never will I forget that night! 2:30am doe kidded twins (when water broke it froze to her back end! even under a heat lamp). Kids were fine, definitely frigid! Someone once recommended drying ears with paper towels, I was prepared and did that, then I used a blow dryer to finish drying them! Something to consider doing  I put them in a plastic tote with towels and used the blow dryer to finish drying them and to keep ears from getting frostbitten. I remember ice forming on their ears within a minute. Crazy weather. Definitely not normal cold for us, so I feel for you! BTW, the kids were just fine in the barn, I made a temporary wooden contraption for them to lay in with a heat lamp above. After that I shopped and found some barrels and made heating barrels, they are truly a life saver! If you don't use them I highly recommend them.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

minibarn said:


> Real feel here outside when these kids were born was -31F. Inside the barn was 17.6F.


Nope. Nope nope nope. mg:

My friend and I were just talking how this real feel with wind chill being around the -14 to -20's was terrible. Then we remembered around this time last year we hit that -30. I'm only 31, but I'm already getting whimpy when it comes to the cold and I get more whimpy every year. At least your barn stays that much warmer than the outside! That's awesome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cold. mg:

What months were all these cold spells?

HoosierShadow, wow, what month was that?
How awful and a lot of work.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> So cold. mg:
> 
> What months were all these cold spells?
> 
> ...


It was January 7th, 2014 during what they called the 'Polar Vortex' first time I'd ever heard cold weather be called that. It was unusually cold. We don't see '0' very often, so it was a crazy cold spell. 
Here in KY our normal highs are 30s/40s for this time of year, and lows in the upper 10s or 20s. 
Over the weekend when the storm rolled through we went from a high of 46 on Sat to a high of 19 on Sun. It was around 22 yesterday. back to mid 40s today. 
We're on a roller coaster ride....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, I can't even imagine.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here in southern Ontario -10C or 14F is average high for this time of year but when it gets to -30C or -22F, that just feels WRONG! Especially when there's newborns in the barn! Thankfully the barn does stay warmer, usually around freezing, mostly above. Babies are doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is bone chilling.
Do you have installation of some sort in the barn?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow, that is bone chilling.
> Do you have installation of some sort in the barn?


There is insulation in some of the walls but not all. The upstairs in closed off pretty well so the heat of the goats stays down. A few years ago when the stairway to the upstairs was still wide open, all the heat would disappear upstairs and the main floor would get desparately cold at times. I also keep a layer of hay/straw bales covering most of the upstairs floor so that also serves as insulation. I've learned over the years what helps.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm still waiting on my last 3 does! 2 of them, Tulip and Peggy, both are half Kiko and both FF, I think just didn't settle when everyone else and must have settled on the next heat.














I did see Tulip get bred for the earlier time but then had notes that she may have been in heat again 3 weeks later. I expect they are due around Feb 5 now. Ultrasound showed Tulip has a single and Peggy twins. Really hoping for a polled doeling from Peggy! 
And then there's Maggie, full Boer, 3rd freshening.....who I think miscarried just a couple weeks after being bred with everyone else. She had a bit of bloody discharge at that time.







I have notes that I noticed white discharge(possibly bred) on September 27 which puts her due Feb 24. When she was ultrasounded the tech couldn't determine what's going on in her.....just a lot of fluid and strangeness! I'm pretty sure she was just a month along and tech couldn't see kids yet. Now she's starting her udder and belly is wide so I'm counting on her kidding end of Feb. I'm hoping weather will be warmer when these girls decide to go!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Tulip had a good size doeling all by herself this morning! She was my bottle baby almost 2 yrs ago and I was afraid she might not know how to care for a kid. No worries now.... She's a pro! I'm so pleased with her and her kid! And the temp is just above freezing in the barn again now so that's great too


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fancy doeling!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awe! So cute. Good looking mom too.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty doeling. Heat wave lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes she's quite flashy looking! Tulip is my only goat with dapples so my expectations were not too high for dapples in her kid. That's ok. This girl's markings are cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Peggy's getting ready.....udder doubled since yesterday morning and sides are really sunken. She's not tame so I didn't check ligs but I think it will be today:coolmoves:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

(dance)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Does Maggie look to be progressing for the end of February? I know you mentioned some shenanigans getting her bred & ultrasounded.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Does Maggie look to be progressing for the end of February? I know you mentioned some shenanigans getting her bred & ultrasounded.


Yes she's definitely filling her udder now and vulva has turned very pink! I thinks she's on target for late feb.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And Peggy has twins! Big boy first that needed to be pulled and then smaller girl soon slid out too. Aren't they pretty??!! Boy on right, girl is left. Boy looks polled.....really hoping girl is too!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The colors on the doeling are so neat! Fingers crossed she is polled for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

I just read through this whole thread! Sorry you've had a hard kidding season with the weather especially! You have some gorgeous little babies tho!! Congrats on all of them thus far!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> The colors on the doeling are so neat! Fingers crossed she is polled for you.


Sadly, now that they're dry, it looks like she'll have horns. Still she's a gorgeous girl!



OpieDoodle said:


> I just read through this whole thread! Sorry you've had a hard kidding season with the weather especially! You have some gorgeous little babies tho!! Congrats on all of them thus far!


Thanks! Overall, I feel it's been a really good kidding season in spite of the cold! 1 loss out of 29 kids, and that was only because mom didn't open his sac when he was born. (Oh I guess that story was on my Kiko does thread.) All my does were extremely good willing moms and that makes kidding season so much easier. Yes, LOTS of beautiful babies bouncing around here!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Eagerly waiting on my last doe Maggie! Day 147 today. Udder is feeling heavy but not strutted. Some discharge happening but no labour yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Maggie kidded twins! Came home yesterday after being away all morning and afternoon to these sweet kids. Both were cleaned off and had nursed but the boy was lost in the herd away from mom. When I reunited the little family in a small pen, I thought Maggie was going to reject him. After a little coaxing she seems to be okay with him. He's lying down, the girl is standing. I was half expecting Maggie will kid in the middle of this crazy storm! 
(Guess pics still aren't loading. Kids are paint Boer looking, even though they are half Kiko)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the twins and their un-eventful arrival! I guess we all are learning a little patience while waiting for pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did Maggie end up keeping the buckling? Hope everybody is growing well!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes Maggie accepted her buckling no problem! She's a good mom and her twins are so sweet! All the moms and kids are doing well. A lot of the kids have started eating the kid pellets in the creep pen too so they're growing well! Im thinking of downsizing my herd some, so might be selling off some family units, moms with their kids. I already have someone wanting two or three families so I'm pleased at that.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Maggie's doe(standing) and buck(laying)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovely twins!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

